
How to Install, Configure, and Deploy Rocket.Chat on Ubuntu 14.04 - engelgabriel
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-configure-and-deploy-rocket-chat-on-ubuntu-14-04
======
engelgabriel
Rocket.Chat is an open source messaging app built with Meteor. It supports
video conferencing, file sharing, voice messages, has a fully-featured API,
and more. Rocket.Chat is great for those who prefer to have full control over
their communications.

In this tutorial, we will be installing and configuring Rocket.Chat on a fresh
Ubuntu Droplet as well as setting up a reverse proxy via Nginx to boost
security and make accessing Rocket.Chat much easier. Once we're finished,
you'll have a beautiful, functional instance of Rocket.Chat accessible from
virtually anywhere.

